# East Rez 2-1-15



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Went out to East today from 3 till 5pm. Met icebucketjohn's son Nate out there who already had a nice batch going... i guess that would make him icebucketnate We were the only two on the lake today, much different then the spectacle at Nimi yesterday.
Fished in 14 fow with a black ant tipped with 2 maggots... caught 7 Perch and kept them all, although i only should have kept 4 of them, the little ones make nice "fish nuggets" for my 1 year old son... yep, he loves his panfish already! The bigger ones were 9-10".
I kept all the egg sacs out of them too, iv'e really grown to like them fried up in peanut oil cajun style.
If you are fishing that depth at East and there's a sand bottom, perch are all over it... the later into February you get they will move even shallower into depths around 8 fow where they will finish spawning... as long as you have the sand/rock bottom. The Perch at Portage Lakes and Nimi, have really taken off in #'s with the mussels in the lakes, the bigger ones had shell in the gut. Should be some good fishing for them in the next few years with them all growing up a bit.


----------



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

Nice to meet you out on Nimi Sat morning. I'd like to get out on east and try for those perch sometime. Let me know if you head out there again over the weekend.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

dustinlancy said:


> Nice to meet you out on Nimi Sat morning. I'd like to get out on east and try for those perch sometime. Let me know if you head out there again over the weekend.


Good to meet you too, always nice to put a face with the screen name. Yeah, I'll let you know... Should be out there once this weekend, later.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Dan: I agree with your thoughts on the exploding perch population due to the zebra mussels..... a change in the ecosystem resulted in a change in the aquatic food supply yielding different fish species exploiting the food chain.

Let's catch those orange fin buggers.

Here's some pics from the web:


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

Wow that's awesome!


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Fished East with Tom today, Monday 2/2. Very tough day... fish seemed to have Lockjaw. I caught 1 keeper perch while Tom had 3. 

I've had better days. I've had worse days.

Guess we're into mid-season ice fishing.


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

I'm thinking about poking around there Saturday.


----------



## avidhunter11 (Feb 12, 2013)

Which lake is east? I have been fishing old state park the last couple of weekends. Seeing decent numbers Sunday morning was slow though.


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

avidhunter11 said:


> Which lake is east? I have been fishing old state park the last couple of weekends. Seeing decent numbers Sunday morning was slow though.




http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/Portals/wildlife/Maps/Lake Maps/PDFs/portagelakes1.pdf


----------



## avidhunter11 (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks for the map Steelhead, now the question is how do you get on that lake? The only way looks like Portage lakes drive, I wander if you can park at the bait shop there and go out.


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

avidhunter11 said:


> Thanks for the map Steelhead, now the question is how do you get on that lake? The only way looks like Portage lakes drive, I wander if you can park at the bait shop there and go out.


I fished there a couple times last year and Parked at Rons.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Yep you can park at Ron's, with the limited space there I know he prefers that you stop in and get your bait too.
Another option is the old White Rhino lot by the clock tower... Building is abandoned and I've seen people park there with no problem, but I don't know if that could change.
Don't park at Keifers Marine... Good chance your car would be towed there... Seen it happen.
If you fish Miller Lake(south arm of East) Dano's Bar will let you park if you go in and ask first.
Other then that I don't know... It's all waterfront homes the rest of the lake.


----------



## avidhunter11 (Feb 12, 2013)

Buckzeye, without giving up exact coordinates where you in there by bait shop are you way out there in the middle. I am always by myself and scared to death to walk out to far.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

I was far from the shop. That being said, the gill fishing is decent in the bay there. The ice is good in most areas... The snowmobiles scare me more then the ice!
A couple places to watch out for though would be out by the island where the birds keep some areas thin or open and at the entrance to the cat swamp spillway over by Keifers... Moving water there.
There's about 10 areas that I know of that hold perch like that, best info I'd want to give out on the web is if you see a guy in a blue coat out there away from the shop he's looking for perch 
One time I said on here exactly where I was on nimi after a limit of Crappie and had my own spot blown up... Can't do that again. Sent you a pm... Avidhunter11 since we both like 11.


----------



## avidhunter11 (Feb 12, 2013)

No problem buck, I understand exactly how that goes. Been there done that and learned myself. If you sent the PM I have not received it. Thats my high school number when I played football, basketball and baseball. Just always kept it now.


----------

